# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi RS4 - 55-Hours on shocking paint! PART 2 NOW UP! ▄▀



## Miglior

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi RS4 - 55-Hours on shocking paint! PART 2 NOW UP! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Audi RS4 - 55 Hour Correction Detail * 

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to read another write up of mine. This time it's a huge one, 55 hours on an Audi RS4, I think there's 200 photos!! eaak! 
The car was brought to me from Wakefield after the owner had seen some of my other work on another Audi RS4. I was told he had just bought the car and admitted it was quite bad, which wasn't a problem, as that's what we do!

The car was booked for a correction detail + Engine Bay Detail + Deep interior clean + Leather treatment & Protection + Full Alloy Wheel Refurb. (a big job then!)

This is how the car was dropped off…










Even from a distance its plain to see this car's paint is on a whole new level of swirled! I told the owner it would need quite a significant amount of time to bring back paint like that to life!



















All kind of ugly in there, buffer trails, swirls, damage from tree sap, random deep scratches, the whole brass band!



















My first thought was to do a test section to get an idea of how long it would take and how hard the paint would be. I spend about an hour on the corner of the bonnet assessing the damage and gauging how long it might take to give the owner an idea.










So after a long time measuring and treading carefully, I still had made a huge difference but there were still some deep scratches in my path!

After even more work on the original paint, I was able to safely remove these without removing too much clear.

Before










After










Phew!

So on with the job!

Wheels arches done



















Getting cracking with the engine bay… I forgot to take a before shot but it was very dusty and dirty!





































Getting started on the door shuts


















































































Fuel filler cap





































Time to snow foam!




























Rinsed off and washed with the 2 bucket method



















Now removing any tar



















Claying really cleaned out the paintwork!










Now onto some serious work on the awful paint!!




























Huge improvements made quite quickly, but it's these sorts of marks that are the crux of a correction detail. The paint was absolutely rock solid. Audi paint from 2004 - 2007/8 is always bulletproof and taking out marks like this without masking takes time! I was determined to completely turn around this car, so with paint thickness gauge and polishing tools in hand, along with a lot of patience, I cracked on!

Always checking the work with CarPro Eraser… I love this stuff!! Not only does it pull out oils from the finish, it helps to dissolve them too, unlike IPA, which will only redistribute oils back onto the paintwork. I think I ordered about 4 Bottles last time from Phil At Shinearama! cheers Phil!










This one half of the bonnet took me about 3 hours just to be satisfied with the finish.










Sun Gun Before










Sun Gun After










Metal Halide Lighting: Before










After










Before










After





































Moving onto other areas of the car




























I was carefully measuring the paint thickness all around the car and noticed quite a low spot on the Near Side Wing…










This is probably about right for some Jap stuff, but quite low for an Audi of this age in my experience so I tread carefully on this panel.

Before



















Here you can see there is a deep mark, and due to the thickness I was happy with that. It still looks great and a lot better than before!





































Onto the boot lid…. CRINGE!










Again, it's had some serious stick!























































Onto the roof now, which is even worse than the boot lid. I know it looks kind of bad on the photos, but it looked a whole lot worse in person!



















Look at those marks! Scouring pad anyone???




































































































Once the upward facing panels were done, I got the car on the lift and took the wheels off and got them off for a refurbishment. You can see they have started to corrode and they were pretty tatty. The wheels had been subjected to some quite poor repairs too.




























Back onto the correction!










The car's bodywork had also been subjected so some pretty poor repairs on the arches. The RS4 has pretty prominent arches so they can pick up stone chips pretty easily. It seems as if the arches had been blown in, but pretty poorly. So again, I was careful not to aggravate any repairs.

Some clear coat missing on one of the arches.










Rear quarter before










And after





































Now moving onto the rear bumper… There was a pretty deep gouge in it. My only hope with that was to round it off and take the whiteness out of it, there's not really much substitute for paint when there is a mark that severe. It was easily detectable with a fingernail!

Bumper Before










During an Eraser Wipe down.










After



















Again..



















Bumper



















Moving onto he other side now…




























Now, a very slow shutter speed shot here with me and the sun gun, this gives a better idea of the difference made in the clarity of the paint! The hard work and steady correction really is brightening up the paintwork and improving reflections.



















Thanks for reading so far! I will have the rest of the write up here soon!

MORE TO FOLLOW SOON!!!!!


----------



## Miglior

Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*** PART TWO** Audi RS4 - 55 Hour Correction Detail * 

Straight back into it….

Moving onto the rear bumper again..

Before










After










The rear lights were also taken care of too



















After many years of poor washing and car care, it left a very nasty layer of dirt surrounding the badges. With this in mind and the amount of swirling, I decided the best thing was to remove the badges, polished all the areas necessary properly and replace the badges. We replaced them with brand new genuine parts.










Looking pretty nasty!

New badges arrived…










Before





































After










Audi Rings Before





































After! Much much better!!










Whilst I was working around the back with the car on the ramp I decided to do the exhausts.



















The finish had diminished slightly over the years but still very presentable. This exhaust is certainly a much better standard to the Audis of late. The Audi TT-RS exhaust trims are shocking for corrosion!










The wheel nuts were looking a bit worse for wear, so they were cleaned up























































The wheel nut caps were not looking too clever either!!










So new ones were ordered and fitted!










Moving back to the correction work…

Small details being covered and corrected!










Moving on to the sides





































Looking infinitely better!










Before










After










The wheels were now back, so we polished and protected them with Swissvax Autobahn.














































Side sills being polished. These have had some stick in there time and probably want repainting but I still gave them some serious attention. Some clueless person has had an accident with the trolley jack at some point and scuffed the skirt, which was touched in with genuine Audi paint.














































On to the other side




























Once all the correction work done, the car was covered in dust. You could have a perfectly clean roof and polish just one door and have a mess laid on the roof! It's just what happens when you're trying to fully turn around 5 year old rock hard Audi paint!










So outside for a snow foam rinse and also a full wash.










Dodo's finest wash mitt, which I absolutely love!










When the car was washed, we brought it into the unit and started finishing the car off. This comprised of a full CarPro Eraser wipe down again, so be sure of every panel being hologram free. Like every job I wanted the paint clarity to be spot on.










I also touched up some other areas, which required paint. Here's the edge of the drivers door being sorted

Before










After










Once the paint had dried, I polished the car again with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro and started applying a favourite Wax of mine, Swissvax Crystal Rock. The first of two coats!










Moving onto the interior detail.










The leather needs looking at as it looks a bit worse for wear.



















50/50 on the leather. The RS4 has a slight sparkle in the protective lacquer coating. It does appear quite shiny due to this flake in the leather, but it looks a whole lot better after a thorough clean.





































Once the interior was taken care of, I finished off the little details like sealing door shuts, cleaning, polishing and sealing glass and seal etc.

The engine bay also got finished off and dressed.










The carbon fibre parts were removed, hand polished and sealed.



















Now, the car is done!! Let check the finish under the sun gun!



























































































Finishing off with a Swissvax fluffy towel before the customer arrived.










Final shots!












































































































































































Reverse Logo shot! 










Some Swissvax Crystal Rock beading.










I rolled the RS4 out with some other cars I had in the unit at the time.










Also a 12 plate BMW M5 with less than 20 miles on that was delivered to me from the dealers which needs a full correction detail!! This was brought to me on the 1st March too.










More on this M5 soon 

Well guys, its been a very long one… 201 photos! Hopefully you're still awake at the back, thanks for checking in with me for this one. It needed quite a big write up due to the amount of work that went into it! Please leave a comment or question!

Big thanks to the boys at Shinearama.co.uk
And the Cueball for the rotary extension pieces, they're lovely 

Kind Regards

Jay


----------



## matzagrin

Great recovery on the bonnet!


----------



## lobotomy

Wow! can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## Zetec-al

Thats amazing work! now get the rest of the write up done as i was really getting into that!


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic correction and starting from one pretty poor state, have to ask where you got your Jack as looks like just what im after what model is it thanks


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work jay, look forward to the rest of the detail.


----------



## ffrs1444

Top work dont understand how people can let there car get like that, the money for them is something like a house deposit loads


----------



## Greenouse

Great stuff as ever matey! 

What exhaust is that? Are they not all oval tailpipes?


----------



## Woodking

Crikey, a great job on the correction, but I have to ask how someone could let a truly classic car like that get in such a bad condition? 

Good Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Amazing work Jay - the paint was pretty shot in the before's - I hope he blamed it on the previous owner


----------



## wylie coyote

Stunning turn around, but what was the previous owner using to wash the car, a tree branch? That is the worst paintwork i've seen in a very long time.:doublesho

Well done guys.:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy

Omg , why do people get themselves a car like that and neglect it that is some turnaround , looking forward to the finish and thanks for sharing

Can I ask what pad/polish you used?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Thats bad! great work


----------



## McClane

Blimey, who are you dishing out writups in chunks.... Johnny Segment? :lol:

Looks awesome Jay... these are the real crazy jobs that impress me sooo much! :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Super , Super Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Nice job Jay.


----------



## Jack

That paint is shocking, looks great so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished car


----------



## Carr20VT

Great pics and work. Love the RS4 paint.


----------



## Tom_watts

Could'nt believe my eyes in that second picture.....infact I still can't believe it.

Massive turnaround, looking forward to more pics and the finished article


----------



## EthanCrawford

Great work Jay i thought my panther black fiesta was bad but that's somthing else lol Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## JBirchy

Great work Jay, looking forward to seeing the rest of it!


----------



## shabba

Amazing work on the RS4!


----------



## 123quackers

Great work :thumb:, shocking paint... Was wet sanding not a route you or the customer want to go down with this ?


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work so far mate :thumb:


----------



## soulark

no words... wow!


----------



## id_doug

That's some truly awful paintwork!!! Looking forward to more updates, although I think this is the one you posted on Twitter so I know how it comes out 

Very strange the reading you got form the front wing, my car (Audi A4 06) is exactly the same! the whole car has good readings and a shockingly low front wing reading! Very strange indeed....


----------



## Ali

Great work thus far.


----------



## Ryan

Great work so far. cant wait to see the final finish. That paint was sore to look at.


----------



## TermKilla

Fabulous work so far!! How on earth can you let a car like that get that bad!!!


----------



## rich1880

Fantastic work, what products did you use for this one?


----------



## Pedro92

fantastic.....:thumb:


----------



## a5kcl

From a 'Brillo' finish to a Brilliant finish - top work mate.


----------



## Miguel Pestana

How can someone let their cars look like that? Fantastic work!!


----------



## Dwayne

Wow that was shocking!! cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## gdavison

Amazing .. I hope the owner keeps it like this and (if guilty of previous mess) learns how to wash / look after his paintwork going forward

Will enjoy seeing the finish


----------



## ercapoccia

Do you mask the edge of a section when you polish just for 50/50 shots or is there a specific reason? 
Amazing job by the way!


----------



## stonejedi

I take my hat off to you Sir a superb turnaround:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

Great work as always, nice to see time taken on a detail. :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Looking good! Its crazy how such nice cars can be allowed to get that bad....

Nick


----------



## AlanElite

Fantastic work mate


----------



## R0B

Good work there Jay,back to how an RS4 should look.


----------



## spursfan

Great work Jay, that paint was in a really bad way, look's like he used a barbed wire coated brillo pad to wash the car!!


----------



## Allblackdup

Hell of a job! Some of those 50/50 photos are just superb!, especially the slow shutter shot with the stun gun!! :thumb:

What products were used in the door shuts to create such a soapy mix and what was used to treat the tar? Was this last product then used with the clay bar?

Cheers!


----------



## puppag

Great work. Serious time spent on the paint!


----------



## Miglior

thanks for the comments guys, hopefully have the rest up tonight!


----------



## Soul Hudson

Hell of turn around very nice.


----------



## SteveTDCi

great work, it certainly needed it


----------



## wish wash

Paint correction looks fantastic, why on earth would you buy a car in that state to start with.


----------



## Miglior

Just about to upload the 2nd half of this now!!


----------



## leemckenna

stunning work well done


----------



## Dwayne

THAT IS SOME SERIOUS TURNAROUND!!!

Thanks for taking the time to post...


----------



## mike13098

nice work, cant believe even a novice could let a car get that bad


----------



## slrestoration

Great work Jay:thumb: a truelly spectacular transformation


----------



## Michael_McL

Amazing turnaround!


----------



## paranoid73

:thumb: Well worth the wait.


----------



## Tom_watts

As above well worth the wait for part 2, huge transformation.Stunning finish as always


----------



## gdavison

Just seen the second part pics .. truly an amazing turn around .. as I said hope owner keeps it "clean" now


----------



## s3 rav

Great results there. How you could let your rs4 get to that state I have no idea!!


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Just unreal that Jay, that's a proper detail! Amazing job, a joy to read!


----------



## Jav_R

Omg!! great job


----------



## tonyy

Wow..that is a fantastic job..now looks amazing


----------



## President Swirl

Unbelievable ! Now i have to sell all my stuff, if that's the bench mark !


----------



## MattOz

Cracking work Jay. Fantastic attention to detail. :thumb:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

Incredible work!


----------



## Defined Reflections

Great finish! what was the total hours you spent on her?


----------



## Chrisfin

That is some detail. Simply incredible work.


----------



## dhiren_motilal

this is the money shot










amazing work mate


----------



## AaronGTi

Brilliant work Jay!!

Loving the Sun Gun shots with the slow shutter speeed very cool.


----------



## MaxDe

That is some superb Detail! Love the wet look of the Audi.
Where can you get the rotary long extension for buffing of tight area to prevent the machine hitting the car surface?


----------



## Demetrios72

Hats off to you Jay! thats a cracking write up and a fantastic job mate :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

some fine work there as usual... cars looks much better now.... shocking state of the paint!!!

:thumb:


----------



## benji330i

Fantastic work fella. Where are you based? Anywhere near Bury?


----------



## Miglior

Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic correction and starting from one pretty poor state, have to ask where you got your Jack as looks like just what im after what model is it thanks


Its a Costco Jack, They're about £90 but they're awesome. Great for low cars


----------



## Miglior

Greenouse said:


> Great stuff as ever matey!
> 
> What exhaust is that? Are they not all oval tailpipes?


Standard Exhaust Nath, They are oval. Just had a look at the photos again and its just the shooting angle that makes them look round :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna

great work and write ups well done


----------



## DetailMe

Jay, a cracking turn around! You do like a bit of hard work! 

Chris @ DetailMe


----------



## *MAGIC*

Great job Jay.


----------



## glo

absolutely quality, amazing reflections. It is a crime letting that car get in that state. AMAZING


----------



## GreenyR

Stunning work, one of the best turn arounds i have seen. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Crazy work!! All them hours, and Crystal rock finishing it off, says a lot! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miglior

Woodking said:


> Crikey, a great job on the correction, but I have to ask how someone could let a truly classic car like that get in such a bad condition?
> 
> Good Work Jay :thumb:


It was the previous owner(s) that were responsible


----------



## Miglior

123quackers said:


> Great work :thumb:, shocking paint... Was wet sanding not a route you or the customer want to go down with this ?


Thats not something that was appropriate on this car. the result of machine polishing alone was enough to cut thru to reveal a stunning finish


----------



## Miguel Pestana

One of the best Jobs/Write-up's i've seen. Fantastic!!!


----------



## R9SH G

some stunning final pics (get rid of those rusty discs though):thumb:


----------



## goodyuk82

Awesome job Well done!! :thumb:


----------



## jb93

That is absolutely out of this world! 

Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## NickDew

Beyond amazing !!! Well done Jay !!


----------



## gb270

Great turn around stunning work


----------



## oliver.james

Brilliant, simply brilliant. 

Such a recovery.


----------



## 20vKarlos

WOW!!

I love these cars, but WHAT A MESS! Great turn around!


----------



## Miglior

R9SH G said:


> some stunning final pics (get rid of those rusty discs though):thumb:


Theres nothing you can do about that I'm afraid. When a car is stood for over a week, it happens. Its bare steel after all, absolutely nothing wrong with the discs!


----------

